# Volume Increase/Decrease Pedal???



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

This is the last pedal I need to get to finally complete my pedalboard...so here I am again in need of suggestions.

I'm looking for a pedal that will increase and decrease the overall volume without any tonal changes (not a volume pedal but something the size of a MXR Phase 90). Has to have a LED, 9V adaptor jack & True Bypass...Looking to spend up to $120 new or used.

I have a MXR 10 band EQ that I only really use for the volume feature so it needs replacing as i'm wasting it's features and my pedalboard space.

Thanks


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

just get a clean boost. GoudieFX makes them. I have his 808+ and G-Drive. They are both great pedals. 

http://www.goudiefx.com/boost.php


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The little Catalinbread boost would do a good job, they're cheap too.

http://www.catalinbread.com/pedals.html


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

Ahh damn, the catalinbread serrano picoso would have been perfect but I just found out from a dealer in brampton that the pedal starts at unity gain and only boosts...never decreases.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

look into the "Fix My Duck" boost pedal.. Best damn boost pedal i've ever used.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like I'll be going with the Keeley Katana Clean Boost. Anyone have experience with these?


----------

